# The Official person who waited the longest to get his S3 from tivo.com



## Kurthi (Sep 14, 2006)

While we all wanted to be the FIRST to have an S3 TiVo, that time has past.  

But you can be the person here who waited the longest to get one. Since I just got my 2nd order confirmation tonight (3:57pm ET). I suspect that I'll get my shipping confirmation email tomorrow afternoon. I should have my S3 by sometime Wednesday. BTW I ordered 10:30am ET 9/12/2006 Overnight.

I'll bump this thread once I get mine on Wednesday. If you get one later. please post.

Who will be the TiVo customer who most deserves to complain.

What an honour this will be.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I got my second email confirmation Yesterday at about 9pm.

No Shipping confirmation yet.

Ordered 9:15am Eastern 9/12/2006 Overnight.

Z


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

it's looking good for me on this. I ordered tuesday AM and haven't received a hint of a second email confirmation or shipping info.......

I think I am leading the pack so far....


----------



## cotton168 (Aug 8, 2006)

Still waiting...No e-mail confirmation of shipment. I did receive 2 order confirmations.


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

i ordered at 8:45 Am EST 

got confirm email 
got excessive orders email
today got new order email that states I placed the order on the 18th (today).

If I have to wait 48hrs again for processing, then I may just have the longest wait time.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Ordered at 3:38 Pm last Tuesday.
Got my 2nd new order e-mail today.
But, the address in this new e-mail is an address I had 2 years ago!

When I called TiVo to ask what was going on, they said their database has my latest address (and they confirmed it by reading it off to me), and that they had no idea where this latest e-mail came from....


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2006)

I might have a shot at this. Ordered mid day 9/12. I have received my second order confirmation. No tracking number. I ordered it ground, this might be my key to victory.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Wait. The person who waited the longest to get their TiVo from tivo.com hasn't got theirs yet!

Ahhhhhhhhh! I'm caught in a circular logic loop!


----------



## Hokie Soup (Sep 13, 2005)

Did any of you attempt to cancel your order with Tivo? I am SHOCKED they are not accepting cancellation requests after THEY are unable to deliver the product in a timely manner. That is unacceptable, Tivo!


----------



## patmiller (Dec 18, 2002)

> I might have a shot at this. Ordered mid day 9/12. I have received my second order confirmation. No tracking number. I ordered it ground, this might be my key to victory.

It will be a race... I too have only the original receipt, the "funny 2nd" receipt (which
Tivo customer service blamed on the hiring of a new agent over the weekend).

I think there are a lot more than 200 that TivoPony referred to of people that ordered
early and got screwed. Would have been nice if they expedited my shipping to make
up for reentering my order 5 days later.

I will never order from the tivo.com store again -- I'll give my money to weaKnees or
somebody who appreciates it and has good customer service.


----------



## n0pa (Aug 29, 2006)

I ordered it on 9/14 at 9:50 PM, got the shipping conf on Sunday, and it should be here on Wednesday. I used the free shipping and ordered it through the VIP site.


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

It will be someone who ordered on 9/12 and chose ground shipping to the northeast.


----------



## Kurthi (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is as long as I have waited:

Placed my order at 10:30am ET 9/12

now 21:50pm ET 9/18

expected overnight shipping ( overnight > 2nd day > ground)

So I have been waiting: 

6.5 days
155 hours 20 mins
9320 minutes

OR:

559,200 seconds

So far...............

thats a lot of time 559,200


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Not me. I ordered on the evening of 9/12 and chose 2-day shipping. They clearly said they would ship after 48 hours. I figured that meant delivery on Monday which is when it arrived. So everyone didn't have shipping woes. But I do feel sorry for you if you did.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

It might be me at this rate. I have the highest 376xxx order number so far (the lucky 200 are all in that neighborhood) and I've yet to see any new email since last week.

With luck, they'll just manage to cancel it entirely, as I've asked, and I won't have to bother with returning it.


----------



## dsm363 (Jun 26, 2002)

Ah, I've got an order number in the low 377000 range with ground shipping.
What are the rules then. Order placed before midnight on 9/12?


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

dsm363 said:


> Ah, I've got an order number in the low 377000 range with ground shipping.


Doesn't look good for you if order# affects arrival. 



> What are the rules then. Order placed before midnight on 9/12?


For all we know, it might just be all the orders handled by one particular person who did something wrong with every single order they touched.


----------



## BUDYL (Feb 1, 2004)

Ordered 9/12/06, 7:30 am PDT.
VIP website.
Email order confirm #1. 9/12/06, 7:35 am PDT
Email order confirm #2, received 9/17/06, 6:30pm PDT. Said I ordered on 9/14
Email SHip tracking # received, 9/18/06, 6:35 pm PDT.
Delivery scheduled for Thurs 9/21, via standard UPS, wHich is the shipping method
I originally chose. Shipped out today, 9/18.

Cablecard install set for Sat, 9/23

Better late than never.


----------



## baked (Aug 11, 2002)

Ground shipping FTW! I still have no tracking info... 3760XX order.

EDIT: Just got shipping/tracking info. Looks like someone else will be the 'lucky' winner.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh I am still looking good for this......

What's the prize?????


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Order 3765xx
Ordered 9/12 4:62pm
Second confirmation email 9/17 with 9/14 order date
Shipped 9/18 -- sort of. As of this morning, UPS has only billing information. No scheduled date of delivery.

Shipped UPS ground to the northeast.

I'm still in the running. It looks like I'll have to cancel my Friday cable appointment.


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

order #3756XX

I placed the order at 9:47am EDT on 9/12 for overnight delivery
I got the "excessive orders" notice on 9/15
I got a duplicate order confirmation dated 09/14/2006 / 14:45:42 at 3:56PM EDT on 9/18
I got a shipping confirmation dated 9/19/2006 3:37AM EDT, claiming it was shipped "ground".

UPS says the tracking number status was "billing information received".

UPS claims the service associated with the tracking number is "NEXT DAY AIR SAVER".

So I'll be receiving a "ground" S3 on Wednesday? I prefer whole bean...


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

ordered Tuesday a.m., no tracking number yet


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

tivoknucklehead said:


> ordered Tuesday a.m., no tracking number yet


Ditto


----------



## Canoehead (Sep 12, 2006)

Guess I'm out - just got tracking info - apparently it shipped TODAY by UPS 2nd Day Air


Billing information has been sent to UPS. Check site later for updated shipment status or contact shipper for more details.


Tracking Number: 1Z 1X3 V72 02 1045 *** * 
Type: Package 
Status: Billing Information Received 
Shipped to: ********, NJ, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/18/2006 
Service Type: 2ND DAY AIR 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs 

Tracking results provided by UPS: 09/19/2006 8:11 A.M. EST (USA)


----------



## cmannes (Dec 8, 2004)

1st email: Date of Purchase: 9/12/2006 8:19:00 AM
2nd email:Order Date: 09/14/2006 / 14:31:02
Overnight shipping in both cases.
No shipping conf.

No charge to my CC.

And no delivery. 

Chris M.


----------



## Spiff72 (Jul 11, 2004)

By posting this "I'm gonna win" message, I am probably not going to win...

I ordered on 9/12 at 1:05 pm EDT, and got the initial order confirmation about 2 minutes later. I got the free ground shipping.

I never got any shipping confirmation, but got the second order confirmation on Monday, 9/18 at about 2:55pm EDT. They got the shipping address wrong (they used the billing address instead of my office address). No phone number on the new one, either. "New" order date: 9/18!

Still haven't gotten shipping confirmation as of 5:30pm EDT on Tuesday the 19th.

I ended up ordering a second one on 9/12 at about 7pm from Circuit City and got it on Thursday 9/14.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

Ordered Tuesday AM via VIP site.

Got shipping notice this morning, via UPS GROUND. Tracking still says only billing info received so it hasn't gone anyplace yet.


----------



## baked (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm still in the running! My tracking info is stuck on "Billing Info Received" - I sure hope I'm not the 'winner.'


----------



## Kurthi (Sep 14, 2006)

Still no tracking. 
Ordered 9/12 10:30am
Overnight Shipping.

I may be the person who waits the longest for S3 with Overnight shipping.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

i havn't got any indication that my unit that i ordered with overnight shipping last tuesday has shipped yet.

I gave up and drove an hour to best buy to get one...


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

David Bolling said:


> It will be someone who ordered on 9/12 and chose ground shipping to the northeast.


That would be me. I ordered on 9/12 at 9:42am EDT and selected ground shipping to Vermont. That first day, ground shipping wasn't even free!! So I paid $7.90 for ground. I got a shipment confirmation today with a UPS tracking number, but that number still just says "billing information received" with no expected delivery date. I'm guessing it's a good 5 days from Texas. At least my order from Circuit City should be here Thursday.


----------



## pinballfan (Oct 2, 2001)

generaltso said:


> That would be me. I ordered on 9/12 at 9:42am EDT and selected ground shipping to Vermont. That first day, ground shipping wasn't even free!! So I paid $7.90 for ground. I got a shipment confirmation today with a UPS tracking number, but that number still just says "billing information received" with no expected delivery date. I'm guessing it's a good 5 days from Texas. At least my order from Circuit City should be here Thursday.


Well I'm in NH and I still don't have a shipping confirmation though I didn't order until about 2pm on Tuesday. As yet I haven't bought one retail...

As to the shipping charge it depended on how you entered the Tivo site. The regular entry hit you with a low shipping charge, the vip site waved the fee.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

pinballfan said:


> Well I'm in NH


Well, that would leave Maine, a yup.


----------



## candiru (Sep 20, 2006)

Don't count on it, Kurthi - I ordered with overnight on the 14th and still haven't gotten a shipping number. To add insult to injury, I just spent 22 mins on hold, then spent at least seven minutes with a CSR who wanted to "find to right code" to direct me to the right person to solve my problem, THEN - she forwarded my call at 8:01pm. 

"Sorry, Tivo is now closed". Nice job, guys.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

candiru, I got you beat by 2 days on the ordering and we are still in the same boat.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I ordered through the VIP site, but still got hit with a charge of $7.90 for ground shipping. I think this was only the case for the first few hours on Tuesday. Then they must have changed their minds and made ground shipping free.


----------



## Kurthi (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, I guess I am offically out of the running. My TiVo box was delivered by UPS this morning.  

Ordered 9/12/06 at 10:30am ET Overnight shipping
Delivered 9/20/06 at 10:00am ET

Total time from order to delivery: 
7 days 23 hours 30 minutes (or)
191 hours and 30 minutes (or)
11490 minutes (or)
689400 seconds

Time from TiVo's original shipping language (48 hr) + overnight (24hr):
4 days 23 hours 30 minutes (or)
119 hours 30 minutes (or)
7170 minutes (or)
430200 seconds

Finally Much thanks to UPS. They must use The same transporters at the USS Enterprise on Star Trek. Or Dale Jarrett is making my delivery.

My shipping confirmation email from TiVo dated 6:38am TODAY (9/20) states that my S3 will ship today (9/20) UPS ground. I got the box just 3 1/2 hours later. Thats over 1500 miles covered in just under 3 1/2 hours!!!!!!!


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

Crap, I'm out of the running too. Just got it delivered. So it's official. Tivo's definition of next day air is "7 day air".


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm still in the game:

Tracking Number: 1Z . . . .
Type: Package 
Status: Billing Information Received 
Shipped to: NEW YORK, NY, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/14/2006 
Service Type: GROUND 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs


Oh - and they still haven't corrected my shipping address :up: :up:


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

looking good for those with ground shipping......


----------



## MoscowMark (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm still in the running, too.

Order # 3778##
Ground Shipping Option
1st email: Date of Purchase: 9/13/2006 8:32AM EDT
2nd email: 09/18/2006 / 8:45PM EDT (with missing line in shipping address)
No Delay E-mail
No Phone Call
No Shipping Conf.

------Edit--------

12:30pm EDT called Tivo. CSR gave me a tracking number. Will arrive by ground on Friday.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Mine is scheduled for delivery on Monday, 9/25.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

I think I might have a good lead here.

Ordered 9:39 am eastern time on 9/12. 2nd day shipping, Order # : 375679. I did get a call yesterday saying it shipped, but still haven't gotten an email with tracking. And as of now, still no charges against my credit card.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm out. Got a second-day air box today with the right shipping address, but wrong zip code. Label underneath was for billing address .

Tracking status still says "billing information received".

Oh well - it was fun playing.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

Looks like I'll be out of this tomorrow! Ordered: 9/12 at 9:39 am, scheduled delivery: 9/21 (on time as of now)

For those with no info yet, please check out this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=317865


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2006)

Still no tracking number today. I'm all set to win this baby.

Good thing CC rocks and my local cable company Mediacom got the cards installed right and on time. I've watched about 6 hours straight of S3 this evening. Well more like played with it for 3, setup new season passes (with HD) for 2 hours, and actually watched tv for 1 hour.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm still in the game. Yay?

9/12 2:03pm Eastern

No shipping notice, tracking # or box yet.

And all I'm going to get for playing is the opportunity to send it back.


----------



## pinballfan (Oct 2, 2001)

generaltso said:


> Mine is scheduled for delivery on Monday, 9/25.


Same here. (Original order confirmation: Tue, September 12, 2006 2:12 pm EDT.)


----------



## MeatSack (Jan 27, 2005)

Mine was originally scheduled to be delievered Monday, but tivo messed up my shipping address, and put the totally wrong zip code on it! Now mine is lost in the black void of UPS. I have tried twice to correct the zip code, but it has not worked yet.


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2006)

No tracking number. No credit card charges yet.


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2006)

9 days later and I've got my tracking number email. Watch out I might be out of the running yet.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

I ordered 9/12 AM. Mine has shipped via ground and has an est. delivery of 9/25.


----------



## Spiff72 (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm still in the running. Ordered 9/12 about 1pm (ground shipping). I got a 2nd order confirmation, but still no call from Tivo, no tracking number, and no charge on my credit card.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

I think we should set some rules on this contest. It should really be how many days after the original expected date of arrival the thing finally shows up. Otherwise, the slow-boat shippers get an unfair advantage over people who have suffered more and longer because they chose faster shipping. Or at least there should be one winner in each category of shipping. And attempted delivery counts as delivery. And it doesn't count if you're the one who screwed up the address when you ordered -- I've seen how well some of you type.


----------



## woodie (Feb 7, 2005)

I called TiVo the morning they went on sale... 9/12.
I picked two day, and asked for it to be shipped to my work.

On 9/14, I got an e-mail where they gave me free shipping that said...

Please be assured we will be shipping your order no later than Friday, 9/15/06

I actually had the comcast guy at my house on 9/18, with cablecards, 
but they MUST install then into your device... so he left.

On 9/16 I got an e-mail that said my order had been submitted, but no tracking info.

I called the number they gave me, got a UPS number, then I found out that they
had swapped the billing and shipping info, so I worked from home this morning,
but gave up at 1:30, and left a not asking UPS to have my neighbor sign for it.

At 5pm, I called my neighbor, he looked, and saw it on my door step... no sig required.

I finally got it hooked up this evening... on 9/22... 10 days after I ordered it... but I love it.


----------



## MeatSack (Jan 27, 2005)

Mine is in some void still. UPS does not seem to know where it is at! Understand I am in Austin, Texas. The package left Ft Worth on the 15th, and currently it is in another Texas town (San Marcos), out for delivery.

I called UPS again today, three calls have now been made to correct the zip code, but they have not done so yet.



MeatSack said:


> Mine was originally scheduled to be delievered Monday, but tivo messed up my shipping address, and put the totally wrong zip code on it! Now mine is lost in the black void of UPS. I have tried twice to correct the zip code, but it has not worked yet.


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

Looks like I'm out of the running.

My arrived last night 7:10pm after shipping on the 19th for over night delivery on the 20th, got lost in TX for a day and arrived yet another day later on the 21st.

So let's recap, ordered 9/12 9:05am, shipped 9/19 1:35pm.
One day shipping takes 2 days due to some mess up in TX (no information there).


Has anyone who received there S3 have any blemishes on the unit?

I have two good rub marks on the top that have taken almost all the paint off.
Kind of sucks for a new toy to already be scuffed up.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> I think we should set some rules on this contest. It should really be how many days after the original expected date of arrival the thing finally shows up. Otherwise, the slow-boat shippers get an unfair advantage over people who have suffered more and longer because they chose faster shipping. Or at least there should be one winner in each category of shipping. And attempted delivery counts as delivery. And it doesn't count if you're the one who screwed up the address when you ordered -- I've seen how well some of you type.


Heck, I don't think there is even a rule for order date in this contest.

So I might even win.



Kurthi said:


> While we all wanted to be the FIRST to have an S3 TiVo, that time has past.
> 
> But you can be the person here who waited the longest to get one. Since I just got my 2nd order confirmation tonight (3:57pm ET). I suspect that I'll get my shipping confirmation email tomorrow afternoon. I should have my S3 by sometime Wednesday. BTW I ordered 10:30am ET 9/12/2006 Overnight.
> 
> ...


----------



## MoscowMark (Sep 20, 2006)

Out out of the running. Mine arrived about an hour ago.


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2006)

I should be out of this today, but the UPS guy came and no Tivo. I'm still in...


----------



## Spiff72 (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm out.

Mine showed up at my office today (the address I originally specified - not the one from my second order confirmation - it appeared that the local hub stuck on a corrected address label). I never got any shipping confirmation.

I ordered on 9/12 at about 1:00 pm - ground shipping.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

Got mine yesterday, sent it back today since I already got one. Happy birthday to whomever gets it.


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2006)

I guess I'm out. It showed up at the wrong address today. I didn't find out until tonight since it sat outside all night. I'll have to take it to UPS so I can refuse delivery; if you can call it that.


----------



## dahnb (Feb 14, 2003)

I ordered an S3 on TiVo's site on Sunday 9/17. As of today credit card has not been charged and no shipping info has been emailed to me.
Phone customer service gave me an ETA of 9/25 for delivery. I guess that's not gonna happen!


----------



## ctakim (May 7, 2006)

dahnb said:


> I ordered an S3 on TiVo's site on Sunday 9/17. As of today credit card has not been charged and no shipping info has been emailed to me.
> Phone customer service gave me an ETA of 9/25 for delivery. I guess that's not gonna happen!


Hey dahnb, I ordered the same time and I'm in the same boat. What type of shipping did you request?


----------



## MeatSack (Jan 27, 2005)

My series 3 is taking a long strange trip, and with a bit of luck, it may arrive Monday. Here is the story so far. Keep in mind the ultimate destination is in *Austin*:



> SAN ANTONIO,
> TX, US 09/23/2006 2:03 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
> SAN MARCOS,
> TX, US 09/22/2006 8:18 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
> ...


----------



## ctakim (May 7, 2006)

Ordered 9/17 by UPS ground, delivered on 9/20 (!!!)


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

ctakim said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by dahnb
> I ordered an S3 on TiVo's site on Sunday 9/17. As of today credit card has not been charged and no shipping info has been emailed to me.
> Phone customer service gave me an ETA of 9/25 for delivery. I guess that's not gonna happen!
> ...





ctakim said:


> Ordered 9/17 by UPS ground, delivered on 9/20 (!!!)


Multiple personalities?


----------



## pinballfan (Oct 2, 2001)

I doubt I'm the one who waited longest, but I did get to wait a while...

Order confirmation: 9/12, 2:12pm EDT
Delivery: 9/25, 3:33pm EDT

A lucky 13 days. (was expecting 6-8 days [48hrs to ship + 4-6 days shipping])

BTW, like just about everybody else, it shipped to the billing address not shipping address....

I did select free ground shipping from the VIP site, so some might say that my case doesn't count, but I'd say I'm covered by the thread topic...

Of course now that it is here, I don't really care!


----------



## dahnb (Feb 14, 2003)

ctakim said:


> Hey dahnb, I ordered the same time and I'm in the same boat. What type of shipping did you request?


UPS ground


----------



## baked (Aug 11, 2002)

Just got mine today. Guess I'm out of the running finally. 'Good luck' to the 'winner.'


----------

